# suche strategiespiel - bitte hilfe!!



## AEO1905 (1. Juni 2014)

hallo ich suche ein kriegsstrategiespiel wie zb age of empires, aber nicht im mittelalter oder so, sondern neuzeit.
also wo man panzer, flugzeuge etc. findet.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2014)

Muss es denn "realtische" Gegenwart sein? Wenn nein, dann probier es mal mit Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars http://www.amazon.de/Command-Conquer-3-Tiberium-Wars/dp/B000FII89M  ist zwar nicht mehr das neueste, aber von der Grafik immer noch völlig okay.


----------



## AEO1905 (1. Juni 2014)

schaut mal gar nicht so schlecht aus, aber realistische gegenwart wäre mir lieber.
und ob das spiel jetzt neu rausgekommen oder vor paar jahren, das ist mir egal.


----------



## AEO1905 (1. Juni 2014)

es kann auch ein spiel sein das mehrere epochen hat zb angefangen vom mittelalter bis heute
wo ich mich immer weiterentwickeln muss


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2014)

Aktuell (oder eben nicht):
Rise of Nations: Extended Edition


----------



## golani79 (1. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht wär die Wargame Serie was für dich:
Wargame: European Escalation


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2014)

AEO1905 schrieb:


> es kann auch ein spiel sein das mehrere epochen hat zb angefangen vom mittelalter bis heute
> wo ich mich immer weiterentwickeln muss


 Ist es Dir denn wichtig, dass man Gebäude bauen muss je nach dem, welche Truppenarten man ausbilden will oder für Forschung usw. ? 

wenn nein, dann wäre auch Act of War ein Tipp.


----------



## AEO1905 (1. Juni 2014)

während meiner suche bin ich schon auf act of war zugestossen.
 nur habe ich auf mehreren seiten bzw foren das hier gefunden:
Das Spiel hat Probleme bei der Verarbeitung von mehr als 3 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher des Systems, was zu Performanceproblemen, Abstürzen und Fehlern während des Startens bzw. Spielens führen kann.


----------



## AEO1905 (1. Juni 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wär die Wargame Serie was für dich:
> Wargame: European Escalation


 
ich glaub das ist ein spiel was meinen suchkriterien entspricht  gibt es von dem spiel ein demo was ich runterladen und ausprobieren kann bevor ich es kaufe??


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2014)

komisch, dass keiner company of heroes 1/2 vorschlägt.
oder ist das nicht modern genug?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2014)

AEO1905 schrieb:


> während meiner suche bin ich schon auf act of war zugestossen.
> nur habe ich auf mehreren seiten bzw foren das hier gefunden:
> Das Spiel hat Probleme bei der Verarbeitung von mehr als 3 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher des Systems, was zu Performanceproblemen, Abstürzen und Fehlern während des Startens bzw. Spielens führen kann.


 hmm, ich hatte das damals mit AFAIK 4GB und keine Probleme. Also, ich würde es "riskieren" - kostet ja sicher nicht mehr viel.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juni 2014)

AEO1905 schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist ein spiel was meinen suchkriterien entspricht  gibt es von dem spiel ein demo was ich runterladen und ausprobieren kann bevor ich es kaufe??


 
Soviel ich weiß, gibt es keine Demo zu Wargame - aber der erste Teil "European Escalation" ist schon recht günstig zu haben.
Auf Steam bekommst du den für 9.99€



Bonkic schrieb:


> komisch, dass keiner company of heroes 1/2 vorschlägt.
> oder ist das nicht modern genug?



Hab ich eigentlich nicht vorgeschlagen, weil ich WW II nicht mehr zur Gegenwart zähle


----------



## AEO1905 (2. Juni 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, gibt es keine Demo zu Wargame - aber der erste Teil "European Escalation" ist schon recht günstig zu haben.
> Auf Steam bekommst du den für 9.99€
> 
> 
> ...


 

dann kauf ich mir mal wargame und probier es aus, danke dir für den guten tipp 

und WW II zähl ich eigentlich auch nicht zur gegenwart, aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2014)

AEO1905 schrieb:


> und WW II zähl ich eigentlich auch nicht zur gegenwart, aber trotzdem danke


 
eigentlich wolltest du ja auch was neuzeitliches.
und zur neuzeit zählt der 2. wk ja wohl mal definitiv. 
probiers doch einfach mal aus. teil 1 bekommste hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## AEO1905 (2. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich wolltest du ja auch was neuzeitliches.
> und zur neuzeit zählt der 2. wk ja wohl mal definitiv.
> probiers doch einfach mal aus. teil 1 bekommste hinterhergeschmissen.


 
ja mit neuzeit hab ich eigentlich gegenwart gemeint 

wenn ich bei wargame nicht das finde was ich suche probier ich es auch mal aus


----------



## archwizard80 (3. Juni 2014)

Also an älteren Titeln gibt es noch Empire Earth. Rise of Nations wurde ja schon genannt, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Ansonsten noch Codename Panzers: Cold War

http://www.amazon.de/10Tacel-Codename-Panzers-Cold-War/dp/B0012OVDEK oder auch bei Steam

Nur Schlachten ohne Aufbau und Moderne gibts noch World in Conflict, kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.

Eher Zukunft und Massenschlachten wären Surpreme Commander 1 + 2, wobei ich 2 eher mau finde oder im Moment noch Planetary Annhihilation.


----------

